# Ääääähm..... neu bei eBay: eBay.de



## Dino (28 September 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5126943207&ssP

Na, mal sehen, wie lange die Auktion noch läuft...


----------



## sascha (28 September 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Bremsklotz (28 September 2004)

Schon weg, wir haben doch hoffentlich nichts verpasst, oder?
 :lol:


----------



## sascha (28 September 2004)

Doch:


----------



## Bremsklotz (28 September 2004)

Wenn ich den link aufrufe, den Dino eingegeben hat, bekomme ich nur die Meldung "Ungültiger Artikel".

Ich bin nicht die einzige, die nicht aufrufen kann!!!

Wenn das ein Scherz sein soll, ist es ein verdammt schlechter und vor allem an der falschen Stelle.

Oder will der Anbieter hier demonstrieren, wie sicher ebay ist, bzw. wie schnell ebay auf nicht zugelassene Auktionen reagiert?


----------



## sascha (28 September 2004)

> Wenn ich den link aufrufe, den Dino eingegeben hat, bekomme ich nur die Meldung "Ungültiger Artikel".



Klar, weil ebay die Spaßauktion - wie üblich in solchen Fällen - gesperrt hat.


----------



## Bremsklotz (28 September 2004)

Ups, dein "doch" bezog sich aufs verpassen, womit du voll ins Schwarze getroffen hast.


----------



## Dino (28 September 2004)

Tja, war zu erwarten, dass dieser eBay Auktion irgendwann ein vorzeitiges Ende setzt. Deswegen ja auch mein einleitendes...





> Na, mal sehen, wie lange die Auktion noch läuft...


Insofern danke ich sascha für den Screenshot. Ggf. hätte ich den noch nachgeschoben....

Nur gibt mir bei allem Humor in dieser Sache eines zu denken:
Irgendwie muss sich der "Verkäufer" ja wohl bei eBay gerade neu angemeldet und (mit Kontodaten) auch verifiziert haben. Schließlich will eBay ja an die Einstellgebühren ran. Andererseits glaube ich eher nicht, dass jemand so hohl ist, dass er sich mit nachvollziehbarer Identität auf ein solches Spiel einlässt. Wegen aktueller Ereignisse dürfte eBay gerade bei einer solchen Aktion sicherlich etwas empfindlich reagieren, vielleicht sogar juristisch.

Oder gilt für diesen eBayer doch der abgewandelte Werbespruch:

"Der ist so hohl, der schwimmt sogar in Milch!"


----------



## Teleton (28 September 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie muss sich der "Verkäufer" ja wohl bei eBay gerade neu angemeldet und (mit Kontodaten) auch verifiziert haben.



Ich glaube Ebay macht nur ne Prüfung über Schufa ob die Anmeldeadr. überhaupt existiert. Und da gabs wohl noch ne Möglichkeit sich von einem anderen aus Land anzumelden.
Wenns die richtige Adr. war könnte es teuer werden.

Teleton


----------

